# Tarmac SL5 spotted



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

New Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 spotted in Belgium - BikeRadar

Ok it's been posted already,my apologies.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Mental.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's more:

Pro Bike Gallery: Michele Scarponi on a new Specialized at the Giro - VeloNews.com


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

UC Cyclery in La Jolla is selling them already which surprised me. They have four or five in stock.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I like how Specialized has retained the 27.2mm seatpost.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Freshbikes in VA had one on display last Tuesday when I was there for the TNR. I think it was a week after the official reveal. They coincidentally had a Spesh bike demo the week before that, only SL4's though.


----------



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

nagge said:


> Got mine yesterday


Pics please!!!


----------

